# Electrical problem on Euramobil



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

As we are unable to use our mh very often, we keep it on EHU when it's parked up on the drive. Went out a few days ago and switched on some lights in the hab area and after about 30 seconds the lights all went off. The control panel was not registering any battery power. 

Also, before the power goes off the control panel shows the gas empty light and we know the gas bottle is fairly new and quite full.

The batteries (2 x 100amh gel) have been removed and checked by manufacturer and are actually fully charged to 12.7volts.

The battery charger is working and the fuses for both charger and control panel are good.

Has anybody any ideas on what the problem could be?

Thanks
Lesley


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like the voltage sensor is faulty or has a loose connection and is telling the control panel the batteries are low which then shuts off all supplies

I have a Eura electrical handbook that I can send you but it's 4Mb so too big for the forum

PM me your email and I'll send it to you

Cheers

Dave


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Dave, that might be helpful. PM on the way
Lesley


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sent - hope it helps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We are still unable to use our mh due to this problem. We took it to Dave Newell last friday, who say's he doesn't know what the problem is. After checking various things, he disconnected the control panel and when he reconnected it again it worked ok. 
We went out to the mh today and the same fault is there again.
We are not competent diy'ers so we would be gratefull for anymore suggestions on what could be wrong or where to take the mh to get it sorted.
What we know....
12v system isn't working
The leisure batts are full charged
The 12v current shows up as getting to the distribution(fuse) box
The fuses are all ok
The control panel readings for batts... vehicle batt 12.6 leisure batts 0
Everything else on control panel work initially but control panel shuts down after 1 minute
Thankyou in advance
Lesley


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If Dave Newell says he does not know it is either an obscure fault or someone has upset Dave!
Sounds like you need to disconnect the leisure battery negative terminal
One by one withdraw every leisure circuit fuse, look for corrosion, test with a meter and replace.
One by one unplug every control panel and main control unit plug, look for any signs of corrosion or burning, squirt with WD40 and replace.
Check the fuse holders associated with the leisure battery for corrosion, fit a new fuse anyway etc. (Fuses in battery compartments are prone to corrosion as are the holders, you may need to cut off the holder and fit a new one)
Check the chassis bonding of the leisure battery NEGATIVE connection. Disconnect, clean up any metal to bright, dab of vaseline or greace and re-fit.

Then re-attach the battery negative and try again.
If the fault persists then you need to go to the official UK dealer for Euromobile.

Thats would be my plan.

C.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it possible that this could be the old familiar problem of the main earth strap between the engine and chassis being corroded or loose?

Maybe worth a look. :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> If Dave Newell says he does not know it is either an obscure fault or someone has upset Dave!
> Sounds like you need to disconnect the leisure battery negative terminal
> One by one withdraw every leisure circuit fuse, look for corrosion, test with a meter and replace.
> One by one unplug every control panel and main control unit plug, look for any signs of corrosion or burning, squirt with WD40 and replace.
> ...


I hope we haven't upset Dave as he does our hab and vehicle service and arranges MOT. He has also done other work on the mh and we have always been very happy with his work.
He has a few ideas of what could be wrong, such as... Faulty control panel, current sensing module, or distribution box, but he doesn't want us throwing money at it if he's not sure. Pat has had a look in the euramobil handbook, kindly sent to us by harleydave, and is thinking that the amperemeter sensor is what Dave Newell is calling the current sensing module, would that be right?
We will have another word with Dave as he's willing to try and fix it and we need someone to do the checks you have suggested as Pat doesn't feel confident to do them and also his health(currently undergoing more chemo) means he doesn't always feel well enough to do much and we cannot use the mh as it is now.


747 said:


> Is it possible that this could be the old familiar problem of the main earth strap between the engine and chassis being corroded or loose?


Would the loose earth strap affect the engine battery? We don't have any problems with engine electrics, just in the hab area. Is there a seperate earth strap between leisure batteries and chassis?(Can you tell we don't know much  )


----------



## betterthenatent (Mar 25, 2011)

I am watching this topic with interest. I went out to our van this evening and went to turn on the accommodation lights, nothing. The leisure battery is fully charged. been on EHU for a week or more. All the fuses are ok. The battery charger is working, But the control panel is showing zero. Also the vehicle battery is flat or not working. I ran the engine up about a fortnight ago and it was fine. When I flick between auxiliary and vehicle I can here a solenoid clicking in the fuse box. I don't know what to do to be honest.


----------



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

*12 volt Problems too*

Looking at the posting and having similar problems too. Went out and no lights or any of the 12 volt stuff working and know that battery is ok. Can hear a clicking sound like a relay switch when I do eventually get the 12 volt power to come on and then it goes again sometimes even when i close the door firmly.

Panel over the door seems to be not working as it should. Never have had any trouble with my Hymer b644 like this before .

Any ideas? MAYBE a earthing problem?


----------



## betterthenatent (Mar 25, 2011)

Been on the web all night and I have found the answer to my problem. We have a 2006 elddis autoquest. There is a switch just inside the door by the step. I always thought it was something to do with the step but had been disconnected. It turns out that this is a 12v isolating switch. Well I think I may have turned the switch off the other day when I was messing around in that area. I have just been out and turned it on, and lo and behold I have power.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hurrah!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 12 volt Problems too*

I was going to update this when we had it sorted but we have now found out the cause of the problem.

We took the mh to Don Amott's in Derbyshire for a diagnostic check and Martin ( the technician) found the problem within 20 mins. The voltage sensor had been damaged. When Pat first changed the leisure batteries 6 years ago the terminals on the new batteries were at opposite ends so he had to turn the new batteries round. This meant that the sensor cable was stretched beyond it's acceptable limit. Over time the little connector that the sensor plugs into became cracked and eventually a small piece broke off, so the plug was not secure.

I feel confident Dave Newell would have diagnosed the problem had we taken it back to him and we are now waiting to hear whether he can get the part we need (new sensor) to make a permanent repair.

We were very impressed with the service we received at Don Ammots, they were very efficient and helpful but Dave's Newell is much closer to us and therefore more convenient. 
Thankyou all for your help.

HarleyDave.... thankyou for the manual it proved useful and you were spot on with your diagnosis.

Nomad99....Martin at Don Amotts said it was very unlikely that ours was an earthing problem but of course that doesn't mean it couldn't happen.

betterthanatent...pleased you were able to sort your problem. If only all faults could be repaired by the flick of a switch. :lol:

Lesley and Pat


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad I could help

Cheers

Dave


----------

